# New to the forum!



## IrishMafiaDG (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello all! I'm posting from south east Michigan. I'm working on my 55 gallon tank, hoping to get some plants in there soon, in the mean time, here's a photo of what my tank looks like so far










Still messing around with the landscaping, tell me what you think


----------



## yusufm52 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well it looks okay right now, but what kind of plants do you intend to put in there? i mean names and are you going to put in any fishes in there?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to TFK, Irish. Looking good so far. I always love watching a tank build.


----------



## IrishMafiaDG (Jan 6, 2011)

I want it to be a community tank, I have a tank with neon tetras and zebra danios, theyre being moved in there


----------



## IrishMafiaDG (Jan 6, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a light for my tank? I currently have 2 lights on the tank that came with it, they're have 120 VAC, 60 hz and 17 w, will this be enough light for plants? (I know I'm not being specific enough, I just dont know what kind of plants yet, I'm new to plants)


----------



## tropicalfishland (Dec 1, 2010)

There is a very nice sticky post in the planted tank section on TFK. I've learned a lot from just reading that post. You'll learn what you need to know there.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I've never seen a "money" tank before LOL.....


----------

